# Gimp-Big Sur- pb d'affichage ligne de pointillés pour une sélection



## psss (15 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
j'avais l'habitude d'utiliser Gimp 2.8 sur mon Imac retina 21,5 pouces avec le système HighSierra
Je suis passée sur le système BigSur et j'ai voulu actualiser le gimp 2.10.14 téléchargé sur le site officiel de Gimp
Mon problème :
je n'arrive pas, pour une quelconque sélection, *à avoir la ligne pointillée qui indique la sélection* faite sur l'image, alors que la sélection est bien faite (je peux la visualiser grâce aux masques).

J'ai vérifié dans le menu Selection/afficher la sélection
j'ai vérifié dans les préférences Fenêtres d'images/apparence, le cochage d'afficher les sélection
Quand je fais tout simplement "sélectionner tout", je n'ai pas la ligne pointillée qui entoure l'image qui "tourne"
Quand je repasse à Gimp 2.8 j'ai le même problème
J'ai beaucoup cherché depuis 2 jours et je ne trouve aucune piste
Peut-être que l'un(e) d'entre vous aurait une ou des pistes de recherches ou même la solution !
Par avance merci


----------



## MrTom (16 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

Je viens de tester sur ma config : 

quand je fais une sélection rectangulaire, je n'ai pas de ligne pointillée mais une ligne pleine
quand je fais "sélectionner tout", comme toi, je n'ai rien.


----------



## floki67 (16 Décembre 2020)

Hello, je m'incruste car même problème chez moi.
Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais j'ai aussi des bug d'affichage sur libreoffice.

Tout cela depuis le passage à Big Sur…


----------



## psss (16 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je viens de tester sur ma config :
> 
> ...



Quand on fait une sélection rectangulaire, comme sur la copie d'écran, c'est normal que l'on ait cette configuration, (les "poignées" permettent de modifier la taille de la sélection) et quand la taille nous convient, on fait un retour chariot et c'est là que l'on devrait avoir une petite ligne en pointillé qui "bouge" pour indiquer la sélection qui est faite. C'est cette ligne en pointillé que je n'ai pas ;+((. As-tu toi cette ligne pointillée
Quand on fait "sélectionner tout" on devrait avoir la petite ligne en pointillé qui "bouge" tout autour de l'image. L'as-tu cette petite ligne qui bouge ? Moi je ne l'ai pas


----------



## MrTom (16 Décembre 2020)

psss a dit:


> Quand on fait une sélection rectangulaire, comme sur la copie d'écran, c'est normal que l'on ait cette configuration, (les "poignées" permettent de modifier la taille de la sélection) et quand la taille nous convient, on fait un retour chariot et c'est là que l'on devrait avoir une petite ligne en pointillé qui "bouge" pour indiquer la sélection qui est faite. C'est cette ligne en pointillé que je n'ai pas ;+((. As-tu toi cette ligne pointillée
> Quand on fait "sélectionner tout" on devrait avoir la petite ligne en pointillé qui "bouge" tout autour de l'image. L'as-tu cette petite ligne qui bouge ? Moi je ne l'ai pas


En effet je n'ai rien de tout ça non plus ! Alerte au bug !


----------



## psss (16 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je viens de tester sur ma config :
> 
> ...



Quand on fait une sélection rectangulaire, comme sur la copie d'écran, c'est normal que l'on ait cette configuration (les "poignées" permettent de modifier la taille de la sélection) et quand la taille nous convient, on fait un "retour chariot" ("entrée") et c'est là que l'on devrait avoir une petite ligne en pointillé qui "bouge" pour indiquer la sélection qui est faite. C'est cette ligne en pointillé que je n'ai pas ;+((. As-tu toi cette ligne pointillée une fois que tu as validé la sélection par la touche "entrée" ?
Quand on fait "sélectionner tout" on devrait avoir la petite ligne en pointillé qui "bouge" tout autour de l'image. L'as-tu cette petite ligne qui bouge ? Moi je ne l'ai pas


----------



## psss (16 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> En effet je n'ai rien de tout ça non plus ! Alerte au bug !


Si un membre d'élite a ce même problème, je me sens bien démunie !


----------



## psss (16 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> En effet je n'ai rien de tout ça non plus ! Alerte au bug !


Si c'est effectivement un bug de Big Sur ? de Gimp ? à qui cela doit-il être signalé ?
Merci


----------



## floki67 (16 Décembre 2020)

Il y a peut-être quelque chose sur les forums Apple ? Je vais voir…
Edit : sur un site "gimp forum" on trouve des discussions en anglais, apparemment Gimp a du mal avec 10.11


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Décembre 2020)

Salut tout le monde,  



floki67 a dit:


> Il y a peut-être quelque chose sur les forums Apple ? Je vais voir…
> Edit : sur un site "gimp forum" on trouve des discussions en anglais, apparemment Gimp a du mal avec 10.11





Parlais-tu de *ce forum* ? 

(PS : Personnellement, j'utilise Gimp sur Catalina, mais je pense changer d'ordinateur bientôt et passer à Big Sur, donc le sujet m'intéresse. )


----------



## floki67 (16 Décembre 2020)

Oui c'est ça. J'ai essayé la dernière version "2.10.22 experimentale" dont le lien est donné justement sur ce forum et ça ne change rien


----------



## psss (17 Décembre 2020)

Merci de m'avoir indiqué ce forum et le fil de discussion (https://www.gimp-forum.net/Thread-GIMP-2-10-14-doesn-t-work-on-MacOS-Big-Sur).
je viens d'y ajouter mon petit caillou
Belle journée


----------



## psss (18 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
juste pour information, le bug a été rapporté :

https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp/-/issues/5952
https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp/-/issues/6097 *GIMP uses 40-90% of CPU while idle after migrating to Big Sur if there is an active selection*
https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp/-/issues/5979
https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp/-/issues/5989


----------



## psss (23 Décembre 2020)

Je viens de mettre à jour la nouvelle version de BigSur 11.1.11 et le problème que j'avais avec Gimp reste malheureusement identique


----------



## psss (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,
Juste pour vous informer que vous trouverez des informations sur la recherche de solutions au problème Gimp dans GigSur dans les 2 fils de discussions :

https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp/-/issues/5952
https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp/-/issues/5989
Les fils 5917, 6097, 5979 et 5978 ont été fermés car ils traitaient de sujets similaires à 5952 et à 5989.
Pour ma part, capable de signaler le problème mais certainement pas de le résoudre je me suis sentie contrainte, pour pouvoir utiliser Gimp, de repasser à un système précédent BigSur. 
Je suis donc passée à Catalina, non sans difficultés. Je vais en faire ici un bref résumé, non pour raconter mes malheurs mais pour informer ceux qui seront tentés de faire la même chose.
Donc avec les conseils de l'assistance d'Apple :

sauvegarde de mes données avec TimeMachine (sur disque externe SSD) et prise d'inquiétude j'ai fait aussi un timeMachine sur un disque dur externe HDD (long)
Chargement du système Catalina (long) mais pas de problème
Puis de nouveau contact de l'assistance d'Apple sur leurs conseils pour m'aider à récupérer mes données de TimeMachine

Le disque externe SSD ne présentait apparemment aucunes données (suée froide !) alors qu'ensuite l'utilitaire disque le disait remplit comme il se devait. Je n'ai pas compris....
Le disque HDD présentait bien les données mais toutes les manipulations proposées par l'assistance d'Apple ont échoué pour rapatrier mes données automatiquement
J'ai donc rapatrié tous mes fichiers manuellement
j'ai pu importer mon mail de ma sauvegarde, l'agenda, les rappels mais je n'ai pas su faire pour les notes
pour les photos :
les répertoires photo-library que je n'avais pas ouverts sous BigSur ont pu être ouverts sous le Photo de Catalina
MAIS les répertoires photo-library ouverts sous BigSur *n'ont pas pu* être ouverts sous le Photo de Catalina, mais heureusement pour moi j'avais des sauvegardes d'avant BigSur (que je n'ai utilisé qu'un mois) ce qui m'a permis de récupérer les albums.

Une bonne nouvelle : Gimp semble bien fonctionner ....
Je vous souhaite une année 2021 avec plein de bonnes choses. Profitez pleinement de chaque bonne chose.


----------



## MrTom (3 Janvier 2021)

En tout cas, merci d'avoir pointer les deux bugs, je vais les suivre avec attention !


----------



## Solilune (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Ouf, je suis rassurée !!
Je suis récente sur mac mais plus de 10 ans avec Gimp et je croyais que ce problème venait d'un réglage avec la version 2.10.24. Du coup j'ai installé aussi la 2.10.22 que j'avais sous Linux, mais c'est identique...
J'ai cherché longtemps et je trouve que c'est vraiment handicapant... et surtout, je trouve que j'oublie de l'enlever à la fin du travail du coup tout est bloqué... je commence à m'y faire, mais c'est pas pratique.
J'espère que le problème sera résolu avec la version 2.10.28.


----------

